
San Francisco Rail System Hacker Hacked - craigkerstiens
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/11/san-francisco-rail-system-hacker-hacked/
======
digitalchaos
This guy's OpSec was pretty bad. I'm not entirely surprised, but I am
surprised it took this long for it to bite him.

